# ToDo List in TiVo Desktop



## KelDez (Aug 19, 2007)

Add the ability to _read_ the ToDo list from networked Tivos, and, if possible, flag them to be transferred in the future. This capability need not include the ability to edit the ToDo list, just access it. At least, not at first. 

My dream for this would be the ability to _print_ the ToDo list. So far, I haven't found anything to add this ability.

- Kelly


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

it is a little bit of an expensive workaround, but I use a slingbox pro to control multiple devices (my tivos) and set-up and transfer to and from my series 2 using my computer as the remote. I can switch between tivos, set up recordings, add save and delete as if I was in my living room anywhere I have my laptop and an internet connection. Slingbox not only allows me to view, but to control any connected device, it works great as a tivo accessory!!! With multiple series 2s, you could do all of this from the computer too!


----------



## bryan314 (Nov 17, 2004)

Speaking of todo list. It'd be nice if it could be exported in ical format and subscribed/imported into various calendar programs. ical, sunbird/lightning, google calendar.


----------

